# walnut log



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey I hesitate to ask in light of the "highly valuable black walnut" video but here goes.

My buddy has a firewood business and has come across a walnut log. Nothing special just plain walnut log. About 20" on the fat end and about 17' long. Knowing that I am getting a CSM he asked if I was interested. Only neither of us know what its worth. 
I realize there are a lot of factors involved but can anyone give me a rough idea what to pay. We're buddies but so I wanna be fair.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

We measure on the small end to figure bft for price. I would (not saying you have to) cut it into 2 shorter logs. Since he is in the firewood business I would offer firewood prices. Lets say that log is 16'' on the small end and 1/2 way decent, it should have ~150 bft in it. Log calculator (use Doyle scale). There is 450 bft in a full cord of firewood, so 1/3 what he gets for a cord would be more than fair in this case since he has no labor in splitting it.

If I was to have to buy that log (and might not, kinda small if it's 20'' on the big end- I don't buy anything under 16'' on the little end) 150 bft @ $0.50= $75...assuming it is a good one, not so hot = less, crappy small log= $0 here.

That's my $0.02

.


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks Darren. That helps a lot


----------

